# Smoked Pancetta



## mr big d (Dec 30, 2012)

I was making up some bacon and after i had taken it out of the brine I thought I would try to roll up some pancetta. I know its the wrong way to make it but it was a after thought so I gave it a try. I don't think you smoke the true pancetta but I smoked this. I was vary happy how it turned out . I think I will have to try it the right way next time to see the difference. Here are some pictures.













100_2980.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012


















100_2981.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012


















100_2987.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012






Put some spices on it , rolled and tied up.













100_2989.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012


















100_2994.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012


















100_2996.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012


















100_2998.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012


















100_3000.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012


















100_3002.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012


















100_3004.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 30, 2012






Something different ' but turned out Goooood!!!!

Mr Big D


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good enough to eat to me.....  Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 30, 2012)

Mr Big D,  Did it hold it's shape or will it un-roll easily ?


> 100_2998.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr big d (Dec 30, 2012)

It all stayed togather better then I thought . When I fryed some up it kinda curled up on the edge but it was vary good.

MBD


----------

